# butifarra esparrecada



## Beechan

¿"Butifarra esparrecada" es una butifarra rasgada?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Favara

Jo diria que és una botifarra amb espàrrecs, però no ho he sentit dir mai.


----------



## Demurral

yo no lo he escuchado decir nunca...aunque mi padre cocina las butifarras de una manera, que bien podría llamarse "butifarra esparrecada"!

Como en mi familia no nos gusta nada la carne cruda, a veces hacemos un corte transversal en la butifarra para que se cueza mejor. Cuando la pones en al sarten por la parte de la piel, la piel se encoge mucho y muy rápido, y la carne del otro lado hace como si se abriera.

何か分からないことがあったら、言って下さい。　日本語で説明してみましょう。


----------



## Beechan

Favara said:


> Jo diria que és una botifarra amb espàrrecs, però no ho he sentit dir mai.



Gracias Favara.
Pero en una foto que he encontrado en google, no veo espárragos.


----------



## Beechan

Demurral said:


> yo no lo he escuchado decir nunca...aunque mi padre cocina las butifarras de una manera, que bien podría llamarse "butifarra esparrecada"!
> 
> Como en mi familia no nos gusta nada la carne cruda, a veces hacemos un corte transversal en la butifarra para que se cueza mejor. Cuando la pones en al sarten por la parte de la piel, la piel se encoge mucho y muy rápido, y la carne del otro lado hace como si se abriera.
> 
> 何か分からないことがあったら、言って下さい。　日本語で説明してみましょう。



Gracias Demurral.
En Google hay 20 páginas en las cuales aparece "butifarra esparrecada".
En una de ellas hay una explicación que coincida más o menos con lo que dices. Probablemente se trata de eso.

日本語を話すんですね。びっくりしました。どうもありがとう。


----------



## ernest_

_Esparracada_ no ve d'_espàrrec_ sinó de _parrac!_ 
Un parrac es un tros de roba vell i trencat, i esparracat vol dir alguna cosa estripada i feta malbé.
En castellà podríem dir _desgarrado_ o _hecho trizas, _etc.


----------



## Beechan

Gracias ernest.

Así que venía de "parrac". Me has convencido completamente!!
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Favara

ernest_ said:


> _Esparracada_ no ve d'_espàrrec_ sinó de _parrac!_
> Un parrac es un tros de roba vell i trencat, i esparracat vol dir alguna cosa estripada i feta malbé.
> En castellà podríem dir _desgarrado_ o _hecho trizas, _etc.


Mira, això no ho havia sentit mai... Per ací baix en diem esgarrat ([asga'rat] o [sga'rat] més bé) però no és aplicable a una cosa com una botifarra, només als teixits...
A cada dia aprenc una cosa nova per ací.


----------



## andriubcn

Aquí tens la recepta...tinc ganes de tastar-la jajajaja

Efectivament no porta espàrrecs, però si que es fa "destripada"

Salutacions


----------



## Beechan

andriubcn said:


> Aquí tens la recepta...tinc ganes de tastar-la jajajaja
> 
> Efectivament no porta espàrrecs, però si que es fa "destripada"
> 
> Salutacions



Gracias andriubcn.
Ya me ha quedad muy claro.
Tiene buena pinta.

Saludos.


----------

